# Exoterra Vivarium lids



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

does anyone know if these can be bought without buying a whole new tank??

i've discovered a flaw in the idea of having the reptile radiator on the top of the tank is that its warped the lid - just a little...i'm not worried about it at the mo, but it'd be good to know if they CAN be replaced!
:whistling2:


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd check their website. I'm if they dont list them you could always drop them an email and ask.


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm sure if*


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah my lid warped too, wondering the same thing.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehe, well if anyone finds out, post it here, ok? I'd bet lots of people want to know!


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

Someone I knew broke the front glass door on one. He contacted exo terra directly and was able to order the parts form them and they shipped to him. So you might want to give them a call or email them. I assume a good reptile store would also do it for you if they sell exo terra products.


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

good plan! i know you can buy replacement polystyrene backing for lots of money so i'd assumed the lids could be bought too...


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope! That's the simple answer! I have enquired about ordering a replacement mesh top but was told they 'don't make spares'! I also contacted them when the spring snapped in the lock - only to be told again 'we don't make spares'! How odd - they must manufacture the parts separately in the first place!:bash:


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

well...thats a bugger. i used to have a custom made viv and could never get a replacement lid for that either cos it was a weird size - so i replaced it with a fish tank and got some chicken wire to put over it. guess it works ok. i only use it when i'm cleaning them out - dont think it'd be practical for every day use (very sharp edges where i cut it to size and the lizards somehow think they can get through the holes which are far too small!!)


----------



## frenchy1979 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Mesh*

If anyone needs to get spare mesh for their vivs then do try "Halfords", they do small square pieces in the car body repair bit, by the spray paints. 

Its fine enough for all reps, just like the stuff in your exo terra lids. Only problem is it is in small sections of around maybe 10 x 8 inches. It does only cost around £2 though, you can wire it or glue it and you dont have to worry about the cost.

Ive tried every where else for mesh etc, b & q, homebase, do it all etc etc.

Hope this helps a little:welcome:


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks. i moved the radiator to a different part of the hood and it seems ok for now. mesh is a good idea for a substitute, though not sure how itd cope with the combined weight of all my lights and whatnot! :O)


----------



## tudormagic (Sep 13, 2011)

I found some mesh, the real stuff, on ebay and not a bad price. My top warped as well, pain in the rear view mirror lol.


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 26, 2013)

I found this website. Rainforest Reptile Supplies - Your number 1 store for all of your exotic pet needs


----------



## swede.speed (May 1, 2009)

This is the website you need, give the a call.

http://uk.hagen.com/contactus


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have a 45x45 cm one here that I don't need, it is brand new, I ordered it and then stopped using the viv - so pm me if you are interested in buying it


----------

